
PySmell - intellisense for python - JayInt
http://orestis.gr/blog/2008/09/15/pysmell-v05-released/
======
dignan
Just a heads up for those who use Vundle (and probably Pathogen, though I'm
not familiar with it): I carelessly used the master branch instead of the 0.5
tag, and instructions for setting it up using master are VASTLY different from
the 0.5 tag. Make sure to read the master branch README for installation
rather than the 0.5 tag.

------
a235
Hey, there is a much fresher version of pysmell:
<http://orestis.gr/blog/2009/01/16/pysmell-v073-released/> and it is hosted on
code.google rather then git: <http://code.google.com/p/pysmell/>

~~~
kroger
It seems the author moved it to github. The Google code page has no code and
says "You can track the development of PySmell by visiting GitHub". I believe
this is the fresher code:

<https://github.com/orestis/pysmell/>

------
aklein
Seems to work great for vim using repository head. Run

git clone <https://github.com/orestis/pysmell.git>

to a local directory. run "python setup.py install" in that directory, and
then copy pysmell.vim to your appropriate vim plugins directory (for me, that
is ~/.vim/ftplugin/python), and "set omnifunc=pysmell#Complete"

Seems to have emacs and textmate plugins too, can't comment on their status.

------
viraptor
How do you import it from virtualenv? I installed the python part in
/opt/pysmell but neither `PYTHONPATH=/opt/pysmell/lib/python2.7` nor `:python
sys.path.append("/opt/pysmell/lib/python2.7")` allows me to import the module
from vim.

------
bobbyi
How does it compare to the completions provided by rope?

------
dmishe
Looks nice, can/should i include PYSMELLTAGS into vcs?

